# Suche dynamische Ajax-Tabelle



## heidiweber (31. Aug 2009)

Hallo,

für meine Webapplikation bin ich auf der Suche nach einer dynamischen (Ajax-) Tabelle, die folgendes kann:

Die Tabelle soll Daten aus einer Datenbank anzeigen. Werden die Daten in der Datenbank aktuallisiert, sollen diese automatisch wieder in der Tabelle angezeigt werden. Die entsprechenden Daten in der Datenbank, die gerade aktuallisiert werden, sollen auch noch kurzfristig farblich hinterlegt werden, so dass man sieht, was gerade neu geladen wurde.

So in der Art:
Markets from RBS - DE 
--> funktioniert natürlich nur während der Börsenhandelszeit

Welches Toolkit bzw. Framework könnt ihr mir dafür empfehlen? Sollte wenn möglich auch noch recht einfach zu implementieren sein

Vielen Dank
Grüße
Heidi


----------



## MrWhite (1. Sep 2009)

heidiweber hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> für meine Webapplikation bin ich auf der Suche nach einer dynamischen (Ajax-) Tabelle, die folgendes kann:



Soweit, so gut.



> Die Tabelle soll Daten aus einer Datenbank anzeigen. Werden die Daten in der Datenbank aktuallisiert, sollen diese automatisch wieder in der Tabelle angezeigt werden. Die entsprechenden Daten in der Datenbank, die gerade aktuallisiert werden, sollen auch noch kurzfristig farblich hinterlegt werden, so dass man sieht, was gerade neu geladen wurde.



Die einzige Moeglichkeit dies zu bewerkstelligen ist zu pollen. Du kannst von der Datenbank aus kein Update der Tabelle veranlassen. Du brauchst also zumindest noch eine Routine die in bestimmten Intervallen die DB abfraegt, die Daten mit den letzten vergleicht und die Unterschiede einfaerbt. Das macht kein Grid von sich aus.



> So in der Art:
> Markets from RBS - DE
> --> funktioniert natürlich nur während der Börsenhandelszeit
> 
> ...




Google mal nach jQuery und DataGrid bzw. DataTable. Da solltest du fuendig werden. Richfaces koennte auch helfen, die haben eine Komponente namens a4joll wenn ich mich nicht irre und eigentlich auch ganz anstaendige Grids. Ich persoenlich favorisiere jQuery fuer solche Geschichten.

Edit: Hier noch ein Link zu den jQuery Table Plugins: Plugins | jQuery Plugins


----------



## faulelotte (6. Sep 2009)

MrWhite hat gesagt.:


> Die einzige Moeglichkeit dies zu bewerkstelligen ist zu pollen.


Du könntest auch IceFaces verwenden. Dort wird Ajax Push(Comet) verwendet. Das heißt der Server sendet Änderungen an den Client. Ohne das der Client ständig den Server pollen müßte.


----------

